# Floating Decoys For Field Use



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

I have about two dozen G&H Super Magnum Mallard Decoys, but no decoys designed for field use. Do any of you guys find success using floaters propped up in the field, or is it too unnatural looking to fool educated ducks? Thanks for your replies


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Use them - just lean them up against any available stubble and you'll do fine, especially if you have some goose decoys to go with them.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Field hunter made some wire supports for his a couple seasons ago. I do believe he used 14 GA galvanized wire. Cut a piece 36" long bend it in half then the length of your keel plus a couple inches put a 90 degree bend in the wire!

Push the wire into the ground with the open end separated about 3-4 " and slide the decoy into the slot. They will bob in the wind and will set up about the stubble and eliminates the need to prop them up and makes them much more visible!

You could PM him for info on the wire gauge to be sure. They worked well!


----------

